# Cerakote refinish



## user207

Here are a couple hand guns that I just refinished with Cerakote.


----------



## Joker31

Nice work Tim! Look forward to showing off the P7 your doing for me! Couldn't be happier with the way the last one turned out!

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## ross68

Tim, whats a close estimate of the price for this, I have a Remington 7600 that I would like to get re-finished in armor black?


----------



## user207

I would probably do your shotgun for $150.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

glock 27


----------



## Apollo46

Any hydro dips?


----------



## user207

I am not doing any dips right now. But hand guns are $125.00, + tax.


----------

